# Welcome to the Endurance Riding forum!



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey all you endurance riders! We now have our own forum for posting about endurance - YAY!! - but here's the catch: in order to keep it, this has to get active and STAY active! So please start posting anything endurance related there so we can keep our new home for endurance conversations! 

I've started a few general threads, but please start your own (in addition to posting anything you want in those) so we can get this going  Thanks!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, and don't forget to spread the word to any of your friends on Horse Forum who ride endurance!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

YAY!!!! Looking forward to seeing who else will post in here...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Amlalriiee said:


> YAY!!!! Looking forward to seeing who else will post in here...


Where have you been? it's been ages.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

HOLY FRICKIN ENDURANCE FORUM, BATMAN! 


I'm happy.  I claim this forum as my new home.


(Hopefully no one will mind I'm more of a CTR-er than an endurance rider. Close enough.)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha same here brighteyes


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so excited to read about all of your adventures!
Yea! I'll live vicariously through you and hope to learn more!

I hope there is an endurance conformation thread, I know what I like but I want to see your proven endurance horses. Very cool!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh I need to get off my butt and saddle up, woke up with the Blahs, a dang hawk found my baby peeps, and trailer stuff is everywhere.,, now I am vegging on couch, got a 50 miler in 3 weeks, need to get some sweat on.


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

So excited to see this!!!

I'm not an actual endurance rider....yet. But am working towards it. I am riding a 30 mile LD ride in Colorado in June with a friend there. I am working on one of my horses to do a possible 25 LD in either Michigan or Southern Indiana in the fall. I also just got a new horse who has ridden endurance and trails so will be working on her too. She hasn't been ridden in a few years so will be starting her on LSD for this year. 

I haven't been out on any trails yet, just riding the corn fields around our property and working on not spooking at every single blade of grass. So far my silly gelding is amazing me every ride. We have gone from, I can't move forward, must spin and bolt! to If Mom says it's ok, maybe I can move forward....very slowly. 

Looking forward to all the info and tips that I'm sure will be included in this forum!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

woohoo endurance!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for starting this section.

I look forward to reading about everyone's experiences.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Where have you been? it's been ages.


I've been so busy!!!!!!! My horse is wonderful though...she's perfect aside from the fact that she still can't canter....that's going to be our goal this year...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay! Hoping to aim my TB at endurance when she gets a little older and more solid. She loves the trails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

